# Sentra Turbo Apps.



## Spec-V05 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey whats up all. Just writing to try and figure out who makes a turbo for the 2005 sentra se's and which would be the best to go with. I want to thank all of you for your help with my lasty question the mods have begin and we are happy but we are really itching for a TURBO. So any info would be appreciated.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Spec-V05 said:


> Hey whats up all. Just writing to try and figure out who makes a turbo for the 2005 sentra se's and which would be the best to go with. I want to thank all of you for your help with my lasty question the mods have begin and we are happy but we are really itching for a TURBO. So any info would be appreciated.


Check the VBoard.com or the QR25 Section of the forums. They will give you alot more info. Theres been quite a few people who has turbo'd their spec.


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

here's a link to the only decent turbo out as of yet for the spec. 

http://www.powertechimports.com/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he has the 1.8S Special Edition, not a QR powered car. Hence, his car is a QG18DE, there are no kits for it (I stopped selling the kits I was making)

and anyways, Powertech Imports is no longer making the QR25 turbo kit.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

chimmike said:


> he has the 1.8S Special Edition, not a QR powered car. Hence, his car is a QG18DE, there are no kits for it (I stopped selling the kits I was making)
> 
> and anyways, Powertech Imports is no longer making the QR25 turbo kit.


they put a gt28 in this sentra, with the QG18 engine. I was thinking about doing this myself. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/qg18de.php


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that was my car.


----------

